# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Режим просмотра

## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я просматривал форум упрощенном режиме, когда была возможность видеть все в серых тонах. Но в этом случае не было расширенных настроек, которые позволяли отправлять фотографии, добавлять линки и так далее. Перешёл в этот коричневый режим, но не вижу, как из него вернуться снова в упрощённый. Есть ли возможность сделать кнопку переключения наверху, чтобы в нужный момент можно переключаться между разными режимами?

----------


## Александр Н

Кабинет - Основные настройки - Стиль сайта

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Подобное неудобно. Я пишу, например, в упрощенном режиме потом мне хочется прикрепить фотографию и для этого перехожу в расширенный режим, а чтобы отправить - снова вернуться в упрощённый режим.

----------

